# How many titles/ What constitutes a good pedigree?



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Depends what you want the dog for, how many generations you are considering, and a host of other contingencies like health, temperament, breeder relationship, etc.

As an anecdote...have several friends with related field goldens. These are SUPER DOGS in the field. The two older ones are brothers from a repeat breeding. Their parents had three litters together. They themselves were at least QAA and the resulting puppies were MULTIPLE AFC, QAA, MHs, etc. Really impressive. A second friend had a female pup of one of these brothers. 

If you look on k9data no dog from the three litters lived past ten.

My friends' two boys both passed at 9 of cancer.

The female pup earned her QAA at 5 years old. While undergoing chemotherapy from lymphoma. She died six months later.

Some things are more important than titles.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I agree that it depends what you want the dog for. I compete with my dogs so I like to see a variety of titles. Mine have all kinds of titles in their pedigrees. I like having a pretty dog with a good work ethic. 

Of course, health is my highest priority.


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

Neracingoes said:


> Have been reading into pedigrees (5 generation) of goldens and what would you say is below average, above average, etc for AKC UKC titles?
> 
> Would a dog with a pedigree having
> -MNH3 and MNH4
> ...


Some choose to run in the AKC hunt tests and some in UKC hunt tests. Some do both ($$). There is quite a bit of similarity between the two so a pedigree with just AKC hunt tests is fine. Are you wondering what titles are hardest (or above average) to achieve?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Neracingoes said:


> Have been reading into pedigrees (5 generation) of goldens and what would you say is below average, above average, etc for AKC UKC titles?
> 
> Would a dog with a pedigree having
> -MNH3 and MNH4
> ...


Titles are also a factor of how much time and money someone has put into their dog, not just the breeding. Can any breeding produce those titles? No. Can a well trained dog go far with a pedigree lacking those titles? Yes. Are all titles created equal? No. Of those titles listed, FDHF is the highest and hardest to get. I’m going to guess less than 2 or 3 of these a year are handed out. MH, SH, JH are much more common and easier to obtain. Those are obtained in pass/fail basis, the same with MHN3 or MHN4, are all pass/fail. WCX and WC are both pass/fail.

I think everyone looks for different factors in a pedigree. Sometimes people look for specific dogs in a pedigree or specific titles. It depends on what they would like their dog to do. 

What would you like your dog be able to do? That’s the real question.


----------

